# Kindle Screensaver (Mountains album) \\as requested\\



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello again mates. Sorry this took so long. I have compiled a beautiful screensaver of Mountain-scapes (i think i just made that word up) for your Kindle. These are all high resolution 600x800 (if you want these for DX let me know and i will make higher resolution)

You will be happy to know these are all 100% in portrait orientation as requested.

Here i have shown two examples but be informed that this screensaver includes 
***30 different beautiful mountain scenes!*** 

please enjoy and leave comment and suggestions.

http://www.colbyjack.com/kindle/screensaver/albums/mountains.zip



















Thanks for looking
-3bayjunkie-


----------



## auhele (Jan 23, 2011)

Apologize for resurrecting a slightly older thread, but these are beautiful. I just installed them on my kindle and love them. Thanks so much.


----------

